# Looking for game in Indy



## dsolodow (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, the group I was playing with imploded a month or two ago, so I'm seeking a new one. I'm familiar with both DnD 3.5 and AU, and am willing to investigate other systems if needed. 

I am also willing to DM, and in fact have a campaign I was planning to run for my old group. I'm up in Fishers, so north side of town is preferred, but I'm not too picky.


----------



## Chaldfont (Oct 22, 2004)

I host a weekly Thursday night (7-11pm) game in Fishers. We might be interested in taking on another player (have to talk with the other three guys first). We play mostly D&D 3.5. Right now we are playing in Eberron, though we do one-shots when someone can't make it. We've done Mutants & Masterminds, Feng Shui and D20 Modern so far.

Send me email at CENSORED EMAIL. Let me know what style of games you like to play.


----------



## dsolodow (Jan 5, 2005)

*Take two...*

Well, time to give this a bump. Tried another group, but our preferred styles of play where too different for things to work well.


----------

